# Newbie Q: 2009 CAAD9 frame built as 2010 model?



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, as a pre-newbie to cycling I have a lot of questions... I went to the bike shop last week and rode a 2009 CAAD9-7 and ended up ordering a 2010 CAAD9-5 because they said the 2009 9-5 was no longer available. Bike shop said it would be in this Tuesday. That day passed and being anxious to ride my first new bike in 25 years, I dropped by today/Friday to check on the delay.

The owner said he would check w/Cannondale and then called me to say that there was a mix up and Cannondale didn't have any more of the bike in the size I wanted, and it would be until middle/late September for it to be available again. He said I could wait, or since I had told him color didn't matter much to me, if I wanted to ride earlier, he could order a different size 2010 CAAD9-5 and swap out the parts so I would have the spec I wanted and the only difference would be the paint color. I said that was cool since I actually really liked the blue 2009 CAAD9-7 color scheme... Blue is my favorite color...  

But since I don't know anything about bikes, I just wanted to verify -- from somebody who has no financial interest(!) -- everything from a 2010 CAAD9-5 can be swapped with the 2009 CAAD9-7 no problems (bottom bracket, crank, forks, etc.) and it will be the same bike? The only differences will be the paint job and that the frame is just chronologically older? I feel stupid for jumping in so quick with buying a bike, but I am very eager to ride! Thank you in advance for your replies!


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

The bottom brackets are not the same. The retail 2009 CAAD9 does not have a BB30.

The 2009 frame also does not have full carbon seatpost and fork.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

djh01 said:


> The bottom brackets are not the same. The retail 2009 CAAD9 does not have a BB30.
> 
> The 2009 frame also does not have full carbon seatpost and fork.


Thank you for the quick reply! The bottom bracket, seatpost, and fork can all be installed on the 2009 frame though, right?


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

milkbaby said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! The bottom bracket, seatpost, and fork can all be installed on the 2009 frame though, right?


Well, the colors wouldn't match on the fork, would they?

Also, the bottom bracket cannot be installed as the standard is different (english vs BB30) and it is a part of the frame.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

djh01 said:


> The 2009 frame also does not have full carbon seatpost and fork.


The 2010 CAAD9-5 doesn't have a full-carbon seatpost either, it's carbon-wrapped just like the 2009. The 2010 4 and 1 have a full carbon seatpost.

Asad


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

So would a Shimano 105 BB and crankset be pretty much equivalent performance and value/price as the FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset? If I'm paying the same price as the 2010 CAAD9-5 then I would like to know if an upgraded 2009 CAAD9-5 is the same performance and value. There is value in riding NOW instead of later but I want to make sure it's not a big tradeoff if I don't wait... thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you could wait for 2010 caad 9 release go with the BB30 version.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

milkbaby said:


> So would a Shimano 105 BB and crankset be pretty much equivalent performance and value/price as the FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset? If I'm paying the same price as the 2010 CAAD9-5 then I would like to know if an upgraded 2009 CAAD9-5 is the same performance and value. There is value in riding NOW instead of later but I want to make sure it's not a big tradeoff if I don't wait... thanks.


Not if you're paying the 2010 price. you'll be losing the BB30 as well as the full carbon fork, while paying $100 over the 2009 price. Not worth it IMO. Either ask for a discount or wait


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

I am in agrement with zamboni , then you cAn get the blue coulor you like . I no weighting is hard ,bine weighting on my caad 4 weeks


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with others here that it sounds like you are getting the short end of the stick. From what you've described, it's not your fault. The LBS should have known about the availability of models at the time of the sale. To offer you some kind of hybrid 2009/2010 version in which you lose the carbon seat post, the bb and possibly the forks, sounds suspect to me.

Either wait it out or ask for your money back and take your business elsewhere. You've got too much hard earned cash invested in this to settle for less that what you paid for.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> To offer you some kind of hybrid 2009/2010 version in which you lose the carbon seat post, the bb and possibly the forks, sounds suspect to me.


While I agree with your conclusions, allow me to quote myself 



> The 2010 CAAD9-5 doesn't have a full-carbon seatpost either, it's carbon-wrapped just like the 2009.


Asad


----------

